# Good day at SSI.We had a blast.



## declemen (Jul 21, 2010)

Finlly hooked up on these bandits in July.Even got a few good truot and a nice red.Date on pic is wrong.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 22, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bird_dawg (Jul 22, 2010)

Thats a good day right there!!!!!


----------



## milltown (Jul 22, 2010)

Good catch!


----------



## thomasa (Jul 22, 2010)

Dinner time


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jul 23, 2010)

great catch!!


----------



## Doyle (Jul 23, 2010)

Good eating right there.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jul 23, 2010)

Good job


----------



## Rob (Jul 23, 2010)

What a day!


----------



## MissionMagnet (Jul 27, 2010)

Id take that all day brother


----------



## joco country boy (Oct 9, 2010)

i guess we caught it on the wrong day. we went on the 7th of oct and only caught a few reds and a couple of whiting


----------

